# Archibald Alexander on the thought of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 18, 2021)

Of all conceptions of the human mind, the idea of God is the most sublime. It is not only sublime, but awful. Every thing else appears diminutive while the mind is occupied with this thought. Though the idea of an eternal and infinite being is too great for the grasp of the human intellect, yet it is suited to the human mind. It fills it, and produces a feeling of reverence, which is felt to be a right emotion. If there is no such being, this is the grandest illusion which ever possessed the imagination of man.

If it be an error, then error is preferable to truth; for on this supposition, truth in its whole compass has nothing in grandeur to compare with illusion. Remove this idea, and the mind is confounded with an infinite blank. Deprived of this, the intellect has no object to fill it: it is confounded and distressed with the retrospect of the past, and prospect of the future. But it cannot be, that this noblest of all conceptions of the human mind should be false: the capacity of the soul of man to form such a conception is a proof of the existence of a great and good and intelligent First Cause.

For the reference, see Archibald Alexander on the thought of God.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 18, 2021)

This says so clearly a conclusion my thoughts of late have been aiming at; thoughts on the innate idea of God, now here the grandeur. I am keeping this. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

